

Ebola threatens chocolate - smacktoward
http://www.politico.com/story/2014/10/ebola-chocolate-industry-africa-effects-111809.html

======
pharin
I think the scare is overshot and the prices are not rising due to Ebola. As a
resident of Ghana, there's very little on the local news any more about Ebola.
Now it's merely a myth to us as we've been hearing about it for months without
any real scare yet. That being said, should Ebola strike either Ivory Coast or
Ghana, any rise in prices are going to be due to greedy middlemen because the
transport of cocoa in these countries is completely separate from the public
and the areas where cocoa is actually grown are remote and secluded from the
public. So I don't think our chocolate is in danger just yet. Not for another
year at least.

~~~
danieltillett
Thanks for the info from someone on the ground. I am surprised that there is
no much in the news about Ebola. Do you think this is deliberate or just a
lack of interest by the public there?

